# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Neplaćeni dopust tj. mirovanje radnoga odnosa do tri godine

## Lora163

Istekao mi je porodiljski do 1. god. starosti djeteta. S obzirom da mi se  mama, koja je trebala čuvati djecu, razbolila, a i kćer mi je nedavno dobila ne tako krasnu medicinsku dijagnozu, odlučila sam ostati na neplačenom dopustu tj. koristiti pravo na mirovanje radnog odnosa do 3. god. starosti drugog djeteta. Moj poslodavac je na to reagirao doslovno ovako: " Predlažamo vam da vam platimo godišnji na koji imate pravo, pa da potpišemo sporazumni! ". Ja sam na to stvarno ostala paf.... pogotovo jer u toj istoj firmi imam još par mjeseci neplačenih prekovremenih koje sam natukla u razdoblju između 2000. i 2003. god.
2003. sam otišla porodiljski s 1. djetetom, a 2005 sa 2. djetetom.
Može mi li itko išta savjetovati?

----------


## Lora163

Sam ja to zaletila u krivi podforum???

----------


## mara

Koliko ja znam tvoje je pravo da uzmeš neplačeni porodiljni i možeš tužiti poslodavca ukoliko ti ga neda.

Baš me to ljuti.

No, moji su se rasplakali od ganuća kaj hoću ostati doma sa djecom, tj nisu mi radili problema.

----------


## inamar

I ja sam koristila mirovanje radnog odnosa nakon godine dana i sve je bilo ok, nisam zbog toga imala nikakve probleme. 
Po zakonu imaš pravo na to.

----------


## Lora163

Ma da, znam da imam pravo. Prvo sam se probala dogovorit za neplačeni kaj im se nije sviđalo. Kad sam se pozvala na mirovanje radnog odnosa ( na koje imam u svakom pogledu pravo ) su mi odgovorili to kaj su mi odgovorili. Mislim, znam ja da bi oni meni trebali čuvati radno mjesto dok se ne vratim, ali kad su mi već sad dali na znanje kaj me čeka, mi je jasno da ako si i vratim u firmu da neću zadugo ostat u njoj....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## patty72

Ja sam momentalno u vrlo sličnoj situaciji.Trebala sam početi raditi 12.03. nakon godinu dana porodiljnog.Bila sam na dogovoru u firmi i  rečeno mi je da su ugasili moje radno mjesto jer nisu više imali potrebe, preselili me u drugi odjel i smanjili plaću za "samo" 1300 kn. U međuvremenu moja mama mora na operaciju ( ona je trebala čuvati malenu ), i 2-3 mjeseca ne smije dizati teško, a mala još ne hoda...Da skratim priču, MM i ja odlučili smo da ću ostati doma još 6 mj.Poslodavac nije uopće bio zadovoljan sa mojom odlukom i izrazio je "vrlo jasno" svoje negodovanje. Iz pouzdanih izvora čujem da su već pitali pravnu službu kako me ne primiti natrag nakon tog perioda ( svi su isti   :Evil or Very Mad:   )Nije bitno... uvijek ću naći neki posao, hvala bogu gladni nismo! Mislim da je važnije da ja svoju malu ljubav postavim na noge i da provedemo prvo proljeće i ljeto na zraku i na moru....i šta je najvažnije...uživamo i dalje i cicanju.

Imam  pitanje za vas iskusnije: šta treba napisati u dopisu firmi vezano za produženje porodiljnog i dali imam pravo na korištenje godišnjeg odmora ako se vratim na posao  u 2007.

----------


## Lora163

katastrofa neki poslodavci
i onda nek mi neko veli da žene nisu u lošijem položaju
htjela bi vidit te ku....glavce ( da nebudem prosta ) kaj bi napravili na našem mjestu

----------


## Veki

Da ne otvaram novi topic...
Trebala bi informaciju  šta sve i kojim redom treba napraviti kad se želi osvariti pravo na mirovanje radnog odnosa. 30.5. bi trebala početi raditi i odlučila sam ostati kod kuće još neko vrijeme.  Šta mi je prvo činiti? Molim  vas koje imate iskustva...

----------


## mara

Prvo razgovaraš sa poslodavcem.

nakon toga:
Ovaj oblik dopusta mogu koristiti roditelji koji nemaju pravo na trogodišnji rodiljni dopust. Nakon što je istekao rodiljni dopust na kraju prve godine djetetova života, jedan od roditelja djeteta ima pravo ne raditi dok dijete ne navrši tri godine života. Za to vrijeme prava i obveze iz radnog odnosa miruju. Poslodavac će roditelja koji koristi navedeno pravo odjaviti u službama HZMO-a i HZZO-a sa evidencije zaposlenih. Korisnik ovog dopusta zdravstveno osiguranje može ostvariti prijavom preko bračnog ili izvanbračnog partnera: u tom slučaju potrebno je uz tiskanicu 3 priložiti dokaz o prebivalištu ili stalnom boravku  (uvjerenje MUP-a ili osobna iskaznica), vjenčani list ne stariji od 6 mjeseci, dokaz da nema drugu osnovu osiguranja (radna knjižica ili ispis staža HZMO-a) i za izvanbračne supružnike izjava, ovjerena kod javnog bilježnika, da živi u izvanbračnoj zajednici i dokaz da nijedan od supružnika nije u braku s trećom osobom. Ovaj oblik ugovaranja osnovnog zdravstvenog osiguranja roditelje ništa financijski ne košta, a ako iz bilo kojeg razloga niste u mogućnosti ostvariti osnovno zdravstveno osiguranje na ovaj način, tada ste obavezni, prema članku 10. Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju, osigurati se na osnovno zdravstveno osiguranje kao druge osigurane osobe. To je oblik zdravstvenog osiguranja kojeg sami plaćate HZZO-u. Obveza plaćanja počinje od dana prestanka ranijeg svojstva osigurane osobe, odnosno godinu dana unatrag.

Korisnik ovog oblika dopusta također može, ako želi, uplaćivati staž za sebe Zavodu za mirovinsko osiguranje. Za uplaćivanje staža obratite se službeniku u područnom uredu HZMO-a.

----------


## Veki

Imam još pitanja vezano za mirovanje radnog odnosa jer nisam nigdje našla te podatke. Možda nisam dobro gledala  :Embarassed:  
Danas sam bila kod poslodavca na razgovoru, prošlo odlično,ali su se otvorila neka pitanja. Pošto se na posao trebam vratiti 30.5., htjela sam uzeti dva mjeseca neplačenog, pa na plačeni godišnjii mjesec dana i sa 1.9 da počnem raditi. 
1. Gubim pravo na godišnji ove godine jer dolazi do prekida odnosa, tj. nemam 6 mjeseci staža i dobit ću tek par dana.
2. Pošto mi se prekida staž, dok se vratim na posao staž kreče iz početka,pa gubim jubilarne, povečanje koeficijenta...itd.
Moje pitanje je: ako si sama uplačujem staž da li onda dolazi do prekida staža i da li to povlači sve ove posljedice.Da li ima još kakvih posljedica? Naime nakon 12 godina staža ne vrača mi se baš na početak

----------


## Veki

Imam još pitanja vezano za mirovanje radnog odnosa jer nisam nigdje našla te podatke. Možda nisam dobro gledala  :Embarassed:  
Danas sam bila kod poslodavca na razgovoru, prošlo odlično,ali su se otvorila neka pitanja. Pošto se na posao trebam vratiti 30.5., htjela sam uzeti dva mjeseca neplačenog, pa na plačeni godišnjii mjesec dana i sa 1.9 da počnem raditi. 
1. Gubim pravo na godišnji ove godine jer dolazi do prekida odnosa, tj. nemam 6 mjeseci staža i dobit ću tek par dana.
2. Pošto mi se prekida staž, dok se vratim na posao staž kreče iz početka,pa gubim jubilarne, povečanje koeficijenta...itd.
Moje pitanje je: ako si sama uplačujem staž da li onda dolazi do prekida staža i da li to povlači sve ove posljedice.Da li ima još kakvih posljedica? Naime nakon 12 godina staža ne vrača mi se baš na početak

----------


## Tanči

> Imam još pitanja vezano za mirovanje radnog odnosa jer nisam nigdje našla te podatke. Možda nisam dobro gledala  
> Danas sam bila kod poslodavca na razgovoru, prošlo odlično,ali su se otvorila neka pitanja. Pošto se na posao trebam vratiti 30.5., htjela sam uzeti dva mjeseca neplačenog, pa na plačeni godišnjii mjesec dana i sa 1.9 da počnem raditi. 
> 1. Gubim pravo na godišnji ove godine jer dolazi do prekida odnosa, tj. nemam 6 mjeseci staža i dobit ću tek par dana.
> 2. Pošto mi se prekida staž, dok se vratim na posao staž kreče iz početka,pa gubim jubilarne, povečanje koeficijenta...itd.
> Moje pitanje je: ako si sama uplačujem staž da li onda dolazi do prekida staža i da li to povlači sve ove posljedice.Da li ima još kakvih posljedica? Naime nakon 12 godina staža ne vrača mi se baš na početak


Što se tiče godišnjeg to je točno,ali što se tiče staža ne,iako imaš u radnoj knjižici prekid,za sva prava tipa jubilarna naknada i slično prekid ti se ne računa,već se godine staža računaju kao da prekida nije ni bilo.Meni,konkretno ni za jubilarnu nisu računali prekid,ni kasnije za otpremninu,već su mi i te dvije godine neplaćenog računate kao da sam radila,a frendica,pravnica mi veli da tako stoji i u zakonu.

----------


## blis

Podižem ovu temu, jer mi diskusija najviše vuče na ono što me trenutno muči.

Odlučila sam ići na neplaćeni, tj. mirovanje radnog odnosa do 3. godine, samo što u će mom slučaju neće biti baš 3 godine, nego 3 mjeseca. Nekoliko ljudi me već upozorilo da si obavezno plaćam staž ta 3 mjeseca jer mi prekid uplata u mirovinsko može prouzročiti probleme kada budem išla u mirovinu. 
Nitko od spomenutih ljudi nije stručnjak po tom pitanju, a nisam niti ja, pa me zanima što gubim, a što dobivam ako si sama uplaćujem (ili ne) mirovinsko ta 3 mjeseca?

----------


## @n@

Nazovi mirovinsko pa ih pitaj. Oni će ti zaista dati najbolji savjet.

Za curu kojoj su predložili sporazumni, ja bih joj predložila da uzme to mirovanje ro do 3 godine starosti djeteta, a usporedo neka si traži novi posao. Jer i kad se vrati na sadašnje radno mjesto, očito je da nemaju namjeru zadržati je. 
Tužno, ali...   :Sad:

----------


## tridesetri

molim vas ako mi netko zna odvoroiti na ovo:
meni je godinu dana porodiljnog isteklo prije 4 mjeseca. zanima me da li jos uvijek mogu podineti zahtjev za ovih tri godine? ili se nakon nekog vremena gube prava?

----------


## mamma san

33, vidim da si našla topic.   :Smile:   S obzirom da je stari topic duplić (po temi), ja ga brišem, a tvoje pitanje (bez obzria što si ga postavila) selim ovdje. 




> uh, ne znam stvarno kakav naslov da stavim...
> zanima me da li je moguce ako jednom nakon godinu dana zakljucis porodiljni, predomisliti se i naknadno podnijeti zahtjev za neplaceni porodiljni dopust do tri godine?
> 
> da pojasnim, porodiljni dopusti od godinu dana mi je istekao prije 4 mjeseca, a zeljela bih koristiti neplaceni do tri godine. jesam li zakasnila ili je moguce naknadno ostvariti ta prava?

----------


## Tanči

> molim vas ako mi netko zna odvoroiti na ovo:
> meni je godinu dana porodiljnog isteklo prije 4 mjeseca. zanima me da li jos uvijek mogu podineti zahtjev za ovih tri godine? ili se nakon nekog vremena gube prava?


Kad sam ja išla na neplaćeni u zakonu je pisalo da se treba mjesec dana prije isteka redovnog porodiljnog poslodavcu podnjeti zahtjev za neplaćeni dopust,tako da mislim da ti to sada više ne možeš ostvariti.

----------


## Veki

Isto sam htjela napisati da znam da se mjesec dana prije isteka porodiljnog treba napisati zahtjav i mjesec dana prije nego što se želiš vratiti treba se javiti poslodavcu. Prema tome poslije to nije moguće, ali stvarno ne znam točno

----------


## Ms. Mar

Podižem malo. Zna li netko objasniti razliku između a) mirovanja radnoga odnosa do tri godine djetetova života i b) neplaćenog dopusta iz članka 58. Zakona o radu? Osim razlike da jedno poslodavac mora odobriti, a drugo ne mora. Računam s tim da će mi poslodavac odobriti, ali sad bih trebala napisati službeni dopis i ne znam na što da se pozovem (na a) ili b)), kakva je konkretna razlika za mene?

----------


## Tanči

Razlika je velika,jer neplaćeni porodiljni dopust do djetetove treće godine ti poslodavac po zakonu mora omogućiti,a ovaj drugi neplaćeni dopust nije porodiljni i ne može trajati dvije godine,također ga poslodavac ne mora dozvoliti.Znači tu je odluka na poslodavcu,a što se tiče neplaćenog porodiljnog,odnosno mirovanja radnog odnosa do djetetovog trećeg rođendana,to je zakonsko pravo i to ti poslodavac mora omogućiti.
Dakle ti svakako tražiš neplaćeni dopust do djetetovog trećeg rođendana.
Imaj na umu da pismeni zahtjev koji sročiš onak forme radi,moraš poslodavcu predati najkasnije 30 dana prije isteka redovnog porodiljnog dopusta,također,kad ti dijete navrši godinu dana,poslodavac te odjavljuje i sa mirovinskog i zdravstvenog osiguranja,pa se zdravstveno osiguraj preko muža,a staž si možeš uplaćivati sama(ako želiš).Ti se i dalje vodiš kao zaposlena,ne prijavljuješ se na burzu i ne uzimaš radnu knjižicu od poslodavca,tebi samo miruju prava,a polodavac ti čuva radno mjesto i mora te primiti natrag na posao.
Dopust možeš prekinuti i ranije,prije kraja.U tom slučaju opet pismeno obavijestiš poslodavca o svojoj namjeri i nakon toga se vraćaš na posao ranije.
Nadam se da si shvatila,ako šta nije jasno-pitaj!

----------


## Ms. Mar

*Tanči*, hvala ti puno.

----------


## Rhea

Podižem. 
Sigurna sam da sam na forumu jednom vidjela formu zahtjeva za neplaćeni porodiljni, ali sad ga nikako ne uspijevam naći  :Mad:  
Ima li tko par riječi, da prepišem od vas?

----------


## mačkulina

> Istekao mi je porodiljski do 1. god. starosti djeteta. S obzirom da mi se  mama, koja je trebala čuvati djecu, razbolila, a i kćer mi je nedavno dobila ne tako krasnu medicinsku dijagnozu, odlučila sam ostati na neplačenom dopustu tj. koristiti pravo na mirovanje radnog odnosa do 3. god. starosti drugog djeteta. Moj poslodavac je na to reagirao doslovno ovako: " Predlažamo vam da vam platimo godišnji na koji imate pravo, pa da potpišemo sporazumni! ". Ja sam na to stvarno ostala paf.... pogotovo jer u toj istoj firmi imam još par mjeseci neplačenih prekovremenih koje sam natukla u razdoblju između 2000. i 2003. god.
> 2003. sam otišla porodiljski s 1. djetetom, a 2005 sa 2. djetetom.
> Može mi li itko išta savjetovati?


ovako...

Po članku 248 ZOR stavku 32 -- to njegovo postupanje spda u najteži oblik prekršaja poslodavca gdje mu je zapriječena kazna od 61.000 kuna do 100.000 kuna.

Ako ga želiš tužiti ili prijaviti inspekciji rada imaš osnov

----------


## Rhea

> Podižem. 
> Sigurna sam da sam na forumu jednom vidjela formu zahtjeva za neplaćeni porodiljni, ali sad ga nikako ne uspijevam naći  
> Ima li tko par riječi, da prepišem od vas?


Ponavljam pitanje  :Cekam:

----------


## mačkulina

> Podižem. 
> Sigurna sam da sam na forumu jednom vidjela formu zahtjeva za neplaćeni porodiljni, ali sad ga nikako ne uspijevam naći  
> Ima li tko par riječi, da prepišem od vas?


ma nema forme..izmisliš ju

u desni ugao na vrhu ime poslodavca kojem podnosiš
u sredini Molba za neplaćeni rodiljni dopust
Poštoavni, Molim vas da mi se sukladno Članku XY Zakona o radu odobri neplaćeni rodiljni dopust u trajanju od -do.

I to je to  :Smile:

----------


## mama x1

Ja od juče razmišljam o korištenju neplačenog porodiljnog. Ovako. Ja radim u školi, na posao bih se trebala vratiti početkom 5mj. Malca nema tko čuvati, a davati ga u jaslice na mjesec i pol, pa prekidati, pa opet na jesen mi se ne isplati i to mi ne savjetuju u vrtiću.
Kod mene je situacija malo specifična, jer mi na godišnji idemo kolektivno oko 10.7. Ja sam mislila uzeti neplačeni od početka 5mj do 1.7. Da li to mogu, znači da li bih mogla biti na godišnjem? Raditi ne mogu, ako su svi na godišnjem. Ta dva mjeseca bih gubila mirovinsko? Kolika mi je papirologija za prelazak na zdravstveno preko MM? Mogu li imati problema na poslu zbog uzimanja neplačenog (mislim to je škola, za privatnike znam da bih mogla imati, ali ovdje?).
Inače, jel to zahtjeva hrpu papirologije i problema? Mislila sam da se samo ode poslodavcu, a sad zdravstveno preko MMa, pa prekid radnog odnosa, sve mi to zvuči prilično zastrašujuće. Savjeti?

----------


## mama x1

Nitko?

----------


## Matilda

Radim u školi i koristim mirovanje radnog odnosa do 3. godine djeteta (već drugi put).

Mjesec dana ranije predala sam zamolbu za mirovanjem školskom odboru. Oni su mi odobrili, odjavili s mirovinskog i zdravstvenog. S odjavom zdravstvenog i rješenjem o mirovanju (izdaje škola), preslikom osobne, vjenčanim listom i preslikom radne knjižice MM je prijavio moje zdravstveno na sebe. I to je sve.

----------


## mama x1

A jel znaš ako se vratim na posao 1.7. plaća i godišnji idu normalno dalje?
Papire predaš ravnatelju, pa on prosljedi odboru, ili?

----------


## Matilda

Mirovanje radnog odnosa možeš prekinuti bilo kad.
Jedna moja kolegica je nakon porodiljnog koristila godišnji, onda su došli zimski praznici pa je tek s drugim polugodištem išla na posao. Tako se dogovorila sa školom. Pitaj tajnicu, mislim da je sve stvar dogovora. Možda onda ni ne trebaš mirovanje, već samo godišnji.

Zamolbu za mirovanje predaš u tajništvo (moraju je urudžbirati).

----------


## No@n@

Cure pomoć molim!!! 
11.02.09. mi se istjeće porodiljni koji koristim do prve godine djetetova života. Sobzirom da me kod poslodavca čeka radna knjiga  :Evil or Very Mad:  nemogu se odlučiti dali da odem na burzu i iskoristim prava ili da koristim porodiljni do treće god. djetetova života odnosno da mi radni staž miruje :?

----------


## No@n@

uuups krivo sam se izrazila. mislila sam da mi miruje radni odnos a ne staž.   :Laughing:

----------


## Mirtica

> Cure pomoć molim!!! 
> 11.02.09. mi se istjeće porodiljni koji koristim do prve godine djetetova života. Sobzirom da me kod poslodavca čeka radna knjiga  nemogu se odlučiti dali da odem na burzu i iskoristim prava ili da koristim porodiljni do treće god. djetetova života odnosno da mi radni staž miruje :?


Po zakonu ti mogu dati otkaz tek 2 tjedna nakon što se vratiš..... onda ide minimalni otkazni rok..... mislim da je i to 2 tjedan po zakonu osim ako nije drugačije utvrđeno u kolektivnom....
To ti je još jedna plaća..... namoj potpisati sporazumni jer na burzi nećeš imati nikakva prava.... inače dobivaš neku naknadu (detalje ne znam.... niti kako ti treba "izgledati taj otkaz" da bi dobila naknadu)
Ukoliko stvarno želiš biti produženo doma, otvori neplaćeno odmah jer poslije nećeš moći.... moraš 30 dana prije obavijestiti poslodavca..... detalje isto ne znam....

----------


## No@n@

Nije mi jasna jedna stvar. :? Kad mene poslodavac odjavi sa zdravstvenog i mirovinskog imam pravo koristit zdravstveno prek MM-a. Znači poslodavac od MM-a predaje tiskanicu 3,kopiju moje osobne te vjenčani list na HZZO?  A ja dalje plačam staž .U tom se slučaju netrebam javit na zavod za zapošljavanje?I kaj onda nakon isteka porodiljnog nakon treće godine,jel se moram javit poslodavcu ili kaj? Stvarno ne kužim  :Embarassed:

----------


## Matilda

> Znači poslodavac MM-a predaje tiskanicu 3, kopiju moje osobne te vjenčani list na HZZO?


Da. I poslije dobiješ zdravstvenu iskaznicu. 




> A ja dalje plačam staž?


Ako želiš možeš si uplaćivati mirovinsko. Ili ne moraš.




> U tom se slučaju ne trebam javit na zavod za zapošljavanje?


Ne. Pa nisi nezaposlena. Tvoj radni odnos je u mirovanju, to nije otkaz i nema veze sa zavodom za zapošljavanje.




> I kaj onda nakon isteka porodiljnog nakon treće godine, jel se moram javit poslodavcu ili kaj? Stvarno ne kužim


To nije porodiljni, već mirovanje radnog odnosa do 3. godine djeteta. Mjesec dana prije isteka javiš se poslodavcu i kažeš da ćeš doći na posao.  
No, mirovanje možeš prekinuti kad ti želiš, i prije 3. godine djeteta.

Ali, tebi je kraj porodiljnog 11.2.
Zamolbu za mirovanjem radn.odn. do 3. god. djeteta moraš napisati i predati poslodavcu najmanje mjesec dana ranije.

----------


## Matilda

> uuups krivo sam se izrazila. mislila sam da mi miruje radni odnos a ne staž.


Da, staž ti miruje. Ne radiš i ne ide ti staž.

----------


## mama x1

Ja se svom ravnatelju spremam idući tjedan. Kako radim u školi dosta udaljenoj od kuće, mislim odmah ponijeti i papire, pa imam par pitanja.
Na koji zakon se pozivam? Gdje da ga nađem (isprintala bih tako da imam ako ravnatelj nije čuo za to)?
Jel još šta trebam ponijeti sa sobom od papira? Možda djetetov rodni ili nešto slično?
Matilda imaš ti gdje sačuvan svoj zahtjev da mi ga pošalješ na PM da vidim kako to izgleda.
Jel pismeno moram podnijeti i zahtjev za prekidom mirovanja, jel planiram "mirovati" samo dva mjeseca.
Jest da radim u školi, ali stvarno ne volim papirologiju!

----------


## Matilda

Zakon o radu.
No, u tajništvu bi za to trebali znati.

Kad budeš htjlea prekinuti mirovanje, pismeno napišeš zamolbu.

----------


## Matilda

Na žalost, nemam sačuvanu kopiju svoje zamolbe (obrisala sam je u kompu jer mi neće više trebati).

----------


## Veki

Imaš na internetu Zakon o radu. Tamo ti sve piše.
Što se tiče zamolbe.
U gornjem lijevom uglu napišeš ime i prezime, adresu.
U sredini ZAMOLBA ZA ODOBRENJEM MIROVANJA RADNOG ODNOSA
Tekst:
Lijepo Vas molim da mi odobrite mirovanje radnog odnosa do navršene treče godine djetetovog života. Mirovanje bi počelo ( datum rođenja djeteta) i trajalo da navršena treče godine.
Zahvaljujem.
Potpis

I to je to. Tako sam otprilike ja napisala i bilo je u redu.
Ono što su meni pokušali napraviti je da napišem točan datum kada se vračam ( u mom slučaju to je bilo bitno), ali kako sam se naoružala informacijama i zakonima, znala sam da to ne trebam i nisam napisala. Tu su radili probleme, ali nisam odustala. Kroz tjedan dana sam dobila rješenje, normalno do treče godine i da se moram javiti mjesec dana prije nego se vračam na posao.
To je sve.

----------


## mama x1

Ok. Znači samo taj papir sa zamolbom i da mi odmah kopiraju radnu knjižicu da me MM može prijaviti za zdravstveno.
Ma ja im i mogu napisati kad se vraćam, jer meni paše ako se mogu vratiti 1.7. jer nama tad počinje kolektivni, a tako i tako mislim s prvim sjednicama nazad u 8 mjesecu. Klince jedno u vrtić, ovo malo u jaslice i to je to. Uh, brzo mi je sve prošlo! :/

----------


## vesna72

ne mogu ti odmah kopirati radnu knjižicu. u njoj mora bitii žig od odjave. na zdravstveno te prijavljuje tek kad te škola odjavi. i ta kopija odjave je dokument koji ti treba za novu prijavu.
u datum početka mirovanja stavljaš datum prvog rođendana, odnosno dan nakon prestanka rodiljnog dopusta ukoliko je različit od tog dana (dešava se kod prijevremeno rođene djece i neadekvatnog produženja)

i pazi na rokove. 30 dana ranije je zadnje kad moraš obavijestiti poslodavca o namjeri mirovanja, o namjeri povratka na posao... svi zahtjevi podnose se pismeno. a od dokumenata kod podnošenja zahtjeva ev. bi te mogli tražiti kopiju rješenja hzzo-a o rodiljnom dopustu (ako ju ne možeš naći, pozovi se na to da je jedan primjerak dostavjen i poslodavcu  :Wink: )

----------


## pituljica

nisam pravnica ali imam uz koristenje ovog mirovanja jedno negativno iskustvo. Mene su prekasno obavijestili da mogu kupiti staz za to vrijeme (maksimalno 24 mjeseca), kad sam dosla na mirovinsko vec je prosla baba s kolacima jer to treba napraviti u nekom roku od kada se radni staz stavi u mirovanje. A dvije godine staza u radnoj knjizici nije malo ako ti fali kad imas 60 godina.
No pravnice ce to znati tocno objasniti.

----------


## vesna72

točno, radi se o produženom (dobrovoljnom) mirovisnkom osiguranju. za vrijeme mirovanja ranog odnosa prava i obveze miruju, dakle ni staž ne teče -osim ako se odlučiš na uplatu produženog mirovinskog osiguranja.

za prijavu na mirovisnko treba:
odluka poslodavca o mirovanju radnog odnosa
radna knjižica
osobna iskaznica
tiskanice M1-P i M-11P (početak osiguranja, početak poslovanja obveznika uplate doprinosa)

doprinos za mirovinsko je cca 520 kn mjesečno (20% od najniže osnovice osiguranja, a ona za 2009. iznosi 2.611,00 kn)

dodatne info na stranicama mirovisnkog - http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=3

----------


## tulip

[quote="Mirtica"]


> nemogu se odlučiti dali da odem na burzu i iskoristim prava ili da koristim porodiljni do treće god. djetetova života odnosno da mi radni staž miruje :?


Zanima me koji su u stvari argumenti za i protiv - prijava na burzu zbog otkaza odnosno mirovanje do 3 g?  ako žena zna da će dobiti otkaz, a niti nakon te tri godine vjerojatno je neće htjeti natrag na posao? da li je onda bolje uzeti od burze što se može dobiti i poslije si tražiti novi posao? da li i u tom slučaju može sama plaćati staž?

----------


## Willow

vesna72, da li je u slučaju nove trudnoće ako si plaćaš sam staž dovoljno raditi ona 3 mj. kako bi imala pravo na naknadu?

i još me zanima, što ako u te 3 god. neplaćenog nađeš drugi posao? moraš li odraditi otkazni rok kod svog starog poslodavca ili možeš početi odmah raditi kod novog?

----------


## vesna72

1. hzzo trenutno u prvostupanjskom postupku donosi rješenja po kojima razdobje za koje se plaćaš staž unatoč potvrdi mirovinskog o nepostojanju duga smatra prekidom staža  :/ 

obje korisnice koje su nam se s tim problemom obratile uputile su žalbu, koja još uvijek nije riješena, tako da novosti nemam.

nadam se da će donošenjem novog pravilnika to biti ispravljeno.

2. 30 dana prije prestanka mirovanja trebaš obavijstiti poslodavca i hzzo. kako ćeš raščistiti s poslodavcem, druga je priča.
ukoliko se dogovorite o sporazumnom prestanku radnog odnosa, moguće je da ne moraš odraditi otkazni rok i da možeš prijeći k novom poslodavcu. ali ako se ne dogovorite, poslodavac ima pravo tražiti da odradiš propisani otkazni rok. iako zor propisuje trajanje otkaznog roka, kolektivni ugovor ili pravilnik o radu može propisati i kraći otkazni rok u slučaju kad ugovor otkazuje radnik (zor samo navodi da ako radnik otkazuje ugovor otkazni rok ne može biti duži od mjesec dana, ukoliko za otkaz imaš osobito važni razlog).

----------


## Willow

vesna, hvala   :Grin:

----------


## Willow

opet ja   :Grin:  

došlo vrijeme za moje podnošenje zahtjeva ali evo dileme  :? 

- dobili smo preporuku za produženje porodiljnog, odn. dopust za njegu jer smo vježbači pa ćemo predati zahtjev za produženje 

- ako nam ipak ne odobre, ja bih u tom slučaju uzela neplaćeni dopust

pitanje 1:
Mogu li uputiti pismeni zahtjev za neplaćeni dopust pa ako mi odobre njegu (obično rješenje stigne prije 1. rođendana odnosno dana odjave s burze), javiti u firmu da sam odustala od neplaćenog? 

pitanje 2:
Ako sam na neplaćenom, mogu li uopće dobiti potvrdu od firme da sam primljena na neodređeno, puno radno vrijeme koja će mi trebati dogodine za vrtić? Isto pitam i za njegu?!?

----------


## amel

1) radije se usmeno dogovori s poslodavcem i reci da čekaš rješenje o njezi a ako ga ne dobiješ da ćeš ići na neplaćeni pa tada podnesi zahtjev-da poslodavac zna da ne računa na tebe, a i da te ne odjavi prije vremena a ti ipak dobiješ njegu pa opet prijava...-problem je što rješenja za njegu često kasne i stignu tek poslije 1. rođendana.
2) mislim da ne jer na potvrdi treba pisati da radiš na neodređeno, a tebi je radni odnos u mirovanju-nisam ti sto posto sigurna al mislim da je tako
I ja imam identičan problem samo se meni radi o produljenju dopusta za njegu.

----------


## mama Jelena

samo jedno pitanje - kada ste na mirovanju radna knjižica ide vama ili ostaje kod poslodavca?

----------


## Matilda

Meni je prvi put ostala kod poslodavca, sad je kod mene, nisam je vratila (a mogla sam). Kako ti hoćeš.

----------


## cherry

imam informaciju od jedne pravnice koja radi u jednoj državnoj firmi
(uf, kako konspirativno)
da ovaj neplaćeni se ne mora nastavljati na porodiljni, tj. sada roditeljski
već da možeš ići na nj i vraćati se na posao do mile volje dok god dijete ne napuni 3 godine
naime, jedino je zez zbog kolega, jer bi te ružno gledali
i naravno, ogromna tlaka kadrovskoj
ali nema pravne zapreke

ili ima...?

----------


## petoivka

Evo ja sam trenutno na neplaćenom odnosno radni odnos mi miruje pa imam friške informacije   :Smile:  
Meni su dali radnu knjigu zajedno s odjavom sa zdravstvenog.
I ne morate se prijaviti na supruga, možete i na sebe - to su mi savjetovali na HZZO-u i rekli su mi da je to puno jednostavnije jer je potrebno puno manje dokumenata. Trebala sam donijeti samo odjavu i kopiju osobne i radne knjige.

----------


## Bamsic

eto. a mene u hzzo-u nikako nisu mogli prijaviti...

----------


## ninatomato

da li netko zna što se događa ako zatrudniš na neplaćenom dopustu, tj. mirovanju do treće godine? kako se onda zaračunava porodiljna naknada?

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Ponavljam 2 pitanja dviju forumašica, a koja i mene interesiraju:
1. da li se zahtjev za mirovanjem radnoga odnosa do 3. godine starosti djeteta može predati bilo kada do 3. godine starosti djeteta ili to mora biti isključivo prije završetka rodiljnoga dopusta
2. što se događa ako se u periodu mirovanja radnoga odnosa ostane u drugome stanju.

Hvala.

----------


## eruditio

> da li netko zna što se događa ako zatrudniš na neplaćenom dopustu, tj. mirovanju do treće godine? kako se onda zaračunava porodiljna naknada?


podizem jer ovo i mene zanima, pa eto, ima li koja pametna glava da ovo zna?

----------


## GrgurovaMama

joooj u tom neplaćenom se ne zna tko pije a tko plaća....
dakle ako mi netko može pomoći ali samo sa provjerenim info...ja surfam već 2 sata i nitko ništa nigdje ne zna

trenutno koristim neplaćeni dopust i vrlo vjerojatno se ubrzo vraćam na posao...zanima me:
1. koliko neprekidno moram raditi da bih mogla opet koristiti sve blagodati za novu trudnoću (negdje mi zvoni da je po novom zakon iz 2009.g taj broj 12 mjeseci neprekidnog rada)
2. što znaći to neprekidno- mali mi ide u jaslice i morat ću koristit puno bolovanja, nadam se da to ne ulazi pod to neprekidno 

dakle da pojednostavnim: ako 01.06. o.g počnem raditi, mogu li nakon godinu dana zatrudniti i dobivati naknadu istu onakvu kakvu sam dobivala i za 1.dijete (naravno ovisno o prosjeku plaće)

hvala

----------


## mamma san

za bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći - 12 mjeseci neprekidno staža osiguranja ili 18 mjeseci u prekidima u zadnje 2 godine

za rodiljni dopust - 12 mjeseci neprekidno staža osiguranja

neprekidni staž počinje ti se brojati od prvog dana kad se vratiš na posao pa do dana kad tražiš neko pravo.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

hvala ms
dakle najbolje bi bilo ostati u drugom stanju nakon 12 mj. neprekidnog radnog staža...ako sam dobro shvatila...

----------


## artep

Ja imam iskustvo koje nikome ne želim.Ukratko.
Kada sam u firmi tražila mirovanje do 3 g rekli su OK nema frke,javi kada ćeš se htjet vratit na posao.Prije toga sam poslala zahtjev ali nisam znala da trebam dobit rješenje od njih.Dođem ja po odjavu sa zdrav.i da mi  tajnica da potpišem.Ja glupa pa potpišem jedva ,jer sam malca držala u drugoj ruci.Dođem u auto ono sporazumni, a ja misla treba potpisat odjavu sa zdrav.Šok.Zovem tajnicu ona veli zvala je svugdje nitko za to nezna tebe tvoj poso čeka.Kada mi je trebala potvrda za vrtić  o zaposlenju zovem tajnicu da mi napiše ona veli pa ti nisi zaposlena mi smo tebe odjavili i kako mi ona može to izdat?
Nedaj Bože da se ikome to desi  a mama mi stalno tupila čitaj prije nego išta potpišeš.Svaka škola se plaća!

Zanima me kako vi ostale dobivate te potvrde o zaposlenju za upis u jaslice?Jer sve smo odjavljene.

----------


## artep

Imam li išta od toga da ih prijavim inspekciji?Iako je to bilo prošle godine.

----------


## mama Jelena

Bok svima

Ako netko zna - kolegica bi se vratila sa mirovanja RO, radila mjesec dana i onda bi htjela uzeti godišnji od mjesec dana. Mirovanje koristi od rujna 2009. Da li ima pravo na godišnji?

Drugo - htjela bi se vratiti na pola radnog vremena. Njeno radno mjesto je na puno radno vrijeme i sad je mijenja druga kolegica. Dakle, po pravilu bi se trebala vratiti na puno radno vrijeme a druga kolegica bi trebala izgubiti radno mjesto. Ovako bi se zapravo trebalo otvoriti još jedno radno mjesto na pola radnog vremena...Da li ima pravo tražiti pola radnog vremena?

----------


## sne

> hvala ms
> dakle najbolje bi bilo ostati u drugom stanju nakon 12 mj. neprekidnog radnog staža...ako sam dobro shvatila...


Možeš ostati u drugom stanju i ranije, ali nemoj ići na bolovanje - komplikacije dok nemaš 12 mjeseci neprekinutog rada (u to se bolovanja za dijete ne računaju).
To je iz osobnog iskustva, sasvim slučaju sam radila 12 mjeseci i 15 dana, smrzla sam se kada sam pričitala kolika mi je mogla biti naknada da sam otvorila bolovanje samo mjesec dana ranije.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

> Možeš ostati u drugom stanju i ranije, ali nemoj ići na bolovanje - komplikacije dok nemaš 12 mjeseci neprekinutog rada (u to se bolovanja za dijete ne računaju).
> To je iz osobnog iskustva, sasvim slučaju sam radila 12 mjeseci i 15 dana, smrzla sam se kada sam pričitala kolika mi je mogla biti naknada da sam otvorila bolovanje samo mjesec dana ranije.


ma da jasno mi je to al nedajbog da moram na čuvanje trudnoće...pitam onak za ziherašku računicu.... (takva sam šta ću  :Cool:  )

i mene zanima kaj je sa GO nakon povratka sa neplaćenog...budući da se vrlo vjerojatno vraćam sad tijekom 6. mj. imam li po zakonu pravo na GO?? uopće nisam do sad o tome razmišljala tj. nekak mi je normalno da imam pravo...no kod nas niš nije normalno pa....

----------


## sandra-zvrk

moji u firmi su mi odobrili dodatni neplaćeni dopust od 2 mjeseca na moj zahtjev toliko radi vrtića.

ponudili su mi ovu opciju:
"radnik ostaje u radnom odnosu, ne isplaćuje mu se neto plaća, ali mu se 
plaćaju doprinosi na minimalnu osnovicu koja iznosi 2.700,60 kn 
   ( doprinosi mjesečno iznose cca 991,00 kn - vaš trošak ), ovaj sporazum 
ili dogovor obvezno povrditi kod javnog bilježnika."

Kako se to vama čini?!?!

----------


## amel

sandra-Zvrk meni se to čini odlično. Nema prekida staža, promjena u zdravstvenom osiguranju i administrativnih zavrzlama oko prijava i odjava za samo 2 mj. Da je duže bilo bi apsolutno financijski neisplativo ali na samo 2 mj ja bih odmah pristala!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

iskreno- meni to zvuči predobro pa me sve strah da nešto stoji iza toga  :Smile: ) ah -skeptici

----------


## Bright

Na mirovanju sam radnog odnosa do 3 godine, zanima me da li se vrijeme dok sam na mirovanju (plaćam si radni staž, odnosno produženo osiguranje) računa kao da sam u neprekidnom radnom odnosu. Odnosno, ukoliko se odlučimo na još jedno dijete koliko mjeseci moram raditi da ispunim uvijet za primanje cijele plaće na porođajnom ili maksimum na komplikacijama? Godinu dana, odnosno 13 mjeseci ili 2 mjeseca koliko je potrebno za izračunavanje prosjeka. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## smedja

Podizem temu i molim odgovor sto prije

Mirovanje r.o. do 3. god zivota se ako se ne varam vise ne nalazi u zakonu o radu (novom) nego samo u zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama (clanak 22)
Suprug zeli zatraziti to pravo i isao je u svoju pravnu sluzbu napisati i predati zahtjev, ali su mu rekli da zahtjev ne podnosi  njima uputili su ga na hzzo  :Shock:  da tamo podnese zahtjev i s rjesenjem dodje k njima. 
Moze li mi netko dati o tome informaciju? Jel to istina?
Koliko to traje? Postoji li nacin da se ubrza?

Hvala

----------


## molly

Veoma mi je vazno da ovo napravim po zakonu, a sef mi kaze da ne zna sto trebam napraviti.
Sastavila sam kako je ovdje napisano.
Sef mi je rekao da to posaljem kao pismo sa povratnicom kako bih imala dokaz da sam nesto poslala. Imam jos 1 i pol mjesec roditeljskog dopusta. 
Da li je to s pravne strane u redu?

----------


## Anemona

> Veoma mi je vazno da ovo napravim po zakonu, a sef mi kaze da ne zna sto trebam napraviti.
> Sastavila sam kako je ovdje napisano.
> Sef mi je rekao da to posaljem kao pismo sa povratnicom kako bih imala dokaz da sam nesto poslala. Imam jos 1 i pol mjesec roditeljskog dopusta. 
> Da li je to s pravne strane u redu?


Možeš ili kao pismo s povratnicom, ili osobno odnjeti u firmu i tražiti da ti urdžbiraju. (Udare urudžbeni štambilj na kojem piše pod kojim brojem i datumom je papir uveden u ulaznu poštu.)

----------


## amel

Radim u velikoj firmi koja striktno poštuje zakonske odredbe. Mirovanje sam otvorila sa 1.09. ove godine dakle vrlo nedavno. Procedura je sljedeća: pisani zahtjev za mirovanje radnog odnosa mora stići u firmu min 30 dana prije početka korištenja dopusta (ja sam npr. urudžbirala zahtjev 15. 07., a može se i poslati preporučeno s povratnicom ukoliko je tako zgodnije- bitno je imati dokaz da je firma to primila min 30 dana prije datuma početka korištenja dopusta).
Firma tada izdaje rješenje kojim se odobrava korištenje dopusta do 3 g života djeteta te u firmu dostavljaš zdravstvenu iskaznicu kako bi te odjavili sa zdravstvenog.
HZZO sa mirovanjem radnog odnosa nema apsolutno ništa. To je pravo koje je uređeno zakonom između poslodavca i zaposlenika.
Sretno

----------


## molly

Puno hvala na odgovorima. Poslala sam kao pismo s povratnicom jer su mi rekli da ne znaju kako bi mi urudzbirali.

----------


## kontra

imala bi par pitanja pa ako netko zna i moze da mi odgovori...
mene zanima postoji li problem ako se ja kao vlasnik i jedini zaposleni u firmi odlucim na mirovanje RO do trece godine djeteta?!
kako se na mirovanju regulira zdravstveno?
kakvo je to produzeno zdravstveno koje je spomenuto?
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## -tajana-

Mene zanima da li se mogu vratiti na posao pa nakon mjesec, dva, ukoliko bude problema sa čuvanjem djece, tražiti neplaćeni dopust?

----------


## Daisy@

imam jedno pitanje,u stvari, dva?   :Smile: 
 negdje na početku topika pročitala sam da ako plaćas sama svoj staž,da ti svejedno plaćaju jubilarke i ostalo u firmi,po zakonu..je to stvarno tako? 
naime,ja sam na mirovanju do 3.g. djeteta,i kad sam riješavala papire,oni su mi u radnu knjižicu upisali sveukupni staž u firmi, i rekli,da nakon ponovnog potpisivanja ugovora o radu (kad se vratim) nastavljam tamo gdje sam stala kod njih...znači,bez ove 2 godine moga uplaćivanja staža,i neću dobivati jubilarke ko npr moje kolegice koje su počele raditi sa mnom u isto vrijeme,nego ću kasniti 2 g za njima..

je to stvarno tako,ili mi ipak moraju davati sve u sklopu "njihovog" i "mog" staža od 2 g?

2. da li imam pravo na g.o. nakon isteka mirovanja? npr,da uzem zajedno g.o i ostanem doma dok ne potrošim g.o. i onda idem raditi?

----------


## -tajana-

A šta je sa poreznom karticom, jel' ona ostaje kod poslodavca, ili me mm može staviti na svoju dok koristim mirovanje, to nisam nigdje našla da se spominje?

----------


## GrgurovaMama

samo jedna info za sve one koji su uzeli neplaćeni- kad vam je dijete bolesno pa morate na bolovanje nemate pravo na 100% naknadu za bolovanje dok ne odradite 12 mjeseci bez prekida staža....lijepo sam se iznenadila kad sam dobila plaću  :Smile:  a taman kad ću imat 12 mj neprekidnog staža, mali će imat 3 god i više nemam pravo na 100% naknadu....pametna je ova naša država, nema šta!

----------


## jelena.O

> imam jedno pitanje,u stvari, dva? 
> negdje na početku topika pročitala sam da ako plaćas sama svoj staž,da ti svejedno plaćaju jubilarke i ostalo u firmi,po zakonu..je to stvarno tako? 
> naime,ja sam na mirovanju do 3.g. djeteta,i kad sam riješavala papire,oni su mi u radnu knjižicu upisali sveukupni staž u firmi, i rekli,da nakon ponovnog potpisivanja ugovora o radu (kad se vratim) nastavljam tamo gdje sam stala kod njih...znači,bez ove 2 godine moga uplaćivanja staža,i neću dobivati jubilarke ko npr moje kolegice koje su počele raditi sa mnom u isto vrijeme,nego ću kasniti 2 g za njima..
> 
> je to stvarno tako,ili mi ipak moraju davati sve u sklopu "njihovog" i "mog" staža od 2 g?
> 
> 2. da li imam pravo na g.o. nakon isteka mirovanja? npr,da uzem zajedno g.o i ostanem doma dok ne potrošim g.o. i onda idem raditi?


naravno da ne dobiš jubilarnu jer taj staž nije kod njih, to je isto kad mi je muž bol u vojsci smanjli mu radni vijek u firmi za x mjeseci. pošto si praktički zaposlena, upisuju ti se te dve godine i posle imaš pravo na godišnji, sad ti bi valjda skombinirala godišnji i od one godine kad nisi delala, a plačala si (?) mislim da po novom zakonu  je i to moguće. pitaj mammasan!

----------


## first time mum

koristim mirovanje radnog odnosa ali u molbi sam navela datum povratka na posao. sada bi htjela taj rok produžiti. da li je to moguće napraviti npr. uputiti molbu kao i prvi put (dijete još neće navršiti 3 godine) ?

----------


## Bright

> koristim mirovanje radnog odnosa ali u molbi sam navela datum povratka na posao. sada bi htjela taj rok produžiti. da li je to moguće napraviti npr. uputiti molbu kao i prvi put (dijete još neće navršiti 3 godine) ?


Procedura je ista kao i za prvi put, dakle dovoljno je uputiti molbu. Btw, najbolje je mirovanje tražiti do 3. godine, ukoliko se predomisliš mirovanje uvijek možeš prekinuti.

----------


## first time mum

hvala na odgovoru

----------


## zekica

Cure,molim ako je neka pravnica ili ima osobno iskustvo pomoć oko par stvari vezano za neplaćeni.
Dakle, 12.06. mi ističe porodiljni (drugo dijete) . U firmi sam već najavila korištenje G.O. iz 2010. (rečeno mi je da imam pravo). Međutim,kako smo ostali nepokriveni za čuvanje bebe,jaslice (ako dobijemo) startaju na jesen, uzela bih neplaćeni. Mogu li to najaviti po isteku G.O. ?? Odnosno,mjesec dana prije? I još nešto,pročitala sam da poslodavac MOŽE dati otkaz za vrijeme neplaćenog?? Što onda,kakva su mi prava (otpremnina,burza) s obzirom da bi onda došlo do prekida staža????? Imam ugovor na neodređeno...

----------


## pera

Ovo i mene zanima. Da li mogu prvo iskoristit godisnji nakon isteka rodiljnog dopusta i onda otvorit mirovanje, ili se mirovanje mora nadovezat na rodiljni. Kako bi koristila mirovanje samo neka 3-4 mjeseca, zanima me da li bi eventualno po povratku na posao mogla iskoristit godisnji, ili mi se isti briše, s obzirom da je u međuvremenu doslo do mirovanja radnog odnosa. 
Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Neve

> Ovo i mene zanima. Da li mogu prvo iskoristit godisnji nakon isteka rodiljnog dopusta i onda otvorit mirovanje, ili se mirovanje mora nadovezat na rodiljni. Kako bi koristila mirovanje samo neka 3-4 mjeseca, zanima me da li bi eventualno po povratku na posao mogla iskoristit godisnji, ili mi se isti briše, s obzirom da je u međuvremenu doslo do mirovanja radnog odnosa. 
> Hvala unaprijed.


I mene ovo zanima. Ja sam nakon rodiljnog planirala par dana raditi, pa uzeti godišnji, a nakon toga mirovanje. Razlog: za vrijeme godišnjeg ću dobiti normalnu plaću, koja je puno veća od ovog što dobivamo od hzzo-a, a kako imam 33 dana godišnjeg, šteta mi je to propustiti i mirovanje nadovezati odmah na rodiljni.

Zna li tko što zakon kaže? Može li se nakon rodiljnog na godišnji, pa na mirovanje radnog odnosa???Tj. može li se po isteku rodiljnog dopusta početi raditi, pa onda tražiti mirovanje?

----------


## Tanči

Kad sam ja prije 10 godina koristila neplaćeni porodiljni dopust trebalo je najkasnije 30 dana prije kraja redovnog porodiljnog poslodavcu poslati pismeni zahtjev za neplaćeni.Dakle,po tome ispada da je nemoguće koristiti godišnji,pa onda tek neplaćeni.Da li je i danas tako,ne znam,iako mi zvuči logično da je.

----------


## jelena.O

mislim a ti ipak pitaj na hzzo, pošto se to treba  najmanje 30 dana prije najavit ( samo da ti ispišu rješenje) iskoristi si godišni i za to vrijeme rješi papire, i ubaci  datum od kad želiš na neplaćeni.

Ja sam recimo prebacivala njegu, i napisala sam od kad želim da mi teće,, zakaj ne bi i ovdje to išlo

----------


## lorna

htjela bi se samo nadovezati sa svojim primjerom.  naime, ja sam u firmi zatražila neplaćeni dopust nakon isteka porodiljnog pa su donijeli rješenje da me odmah po isteku porodiljnog šalju na GO za 2011, pa onda idem na 6 mj neplaćenog, da bi me po isteku neplaćenog poslali na GO za 2012. Dakle, može se i to.

Očigledno su htjeli da iskoristim sva prava koja imam pa poslije ni trc ni mrc. 

jedino mi je stvarno koma što nemam pravo na zdravstveno tih 6 mj  (ili možda imam?). na HZZO besplatnom info tel čovjek kaže da si samo mogu sama plaćati 400 kn/mj ili se mogu preko muža osigurati (al niš od toga jer sam u izvanbračnoj zajednici). Al eto tješim se da imam valjda pravo na hitnu pomoć    :Confused:

----------


## Tomy

> da li netko zna što se događa ako zatrudniš na neplaćenom dopustu, tj. mirovanju do treće godine? kako se onda zaračunava porodiljna naknada?


 Stari post, ali ne mogu pronaći odgovor na ovo...

----------


## -tajana-

> htjela bi se samo nadovezati sa svojim primjerom.  naime, ja sam u firmi zatražila neplaćeni dopust nakon isteka porodiljnog pa su donijeli rješenje da me odmah po isteku porodiljnog šalju na GO za 2011, pa onda idem na 6 mj neplaćenog, da bi me po isteku neplaćenog poslali na GO za 2012. Dakle, može se i to.
> 
> Očigledno su htjeli da iskoristim sva prava koja imam pa poslije ni trc ni mrc. 
> 
> jedino mi je stvarno koma što nemam pravo na zdravstveno tih 6 mj  (ili možda imam?). na HZZO besplatnom info tel čovjek kaže da si samo mogu sama plaćati 400 kn/mj ili se mogu preko muža osigurati (al niš od toga jer sam u izvanbračnoj zajednici). Al eto tješim se da imam valjda pravo na hitnu pomoć


Možeš se osigurati kao nezaposlena osoba preko HZZO-a, tako sam se ja jer mi se nije dalo gnjaviti sa mm-ovom firmom.

----------

